
Show HN: Obtain UUIDs easily – Click on the page to copy a v4 UUID to clipboard - tukkajukka
https://copyuuid.com
======
dozzie
Uhm... How is it easier than running /usr/bin/uuid or /usr/bin/uuidgen in
console?

~~~
tukkajukka
It is easier because you do not need to have a Unix machine with the tools you
mentioned and it takes just one click once you have the page open

So at least for my use-cases (e.g. typing database seed files) this thing
saves my time many seconds per copied UUID.

~~~
dozzie
> It is easier because you do not need to have a Unix machine with the tools
> you mentioned and it takes just one click once you have the page open

When the heck will you _not have_ a unix machine at hand? And you need a whole
browser to simply generate 124-bit random value. I fail to see how is that
easier.

